# What's a good brand for L-Theanine?



## random101 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was looking to buy some L-Theanine supplements for my social anxiety. There are many different brands (Source Naturals, Jarrow Formulas, etc) anyone know which one is effective in helping with social anxiety. Source Natural's and Jarrow Formulas good brands?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

random101 said:


> I was looking to buy some L-Theanine supplements for my social anxiety. There are many different brands (Source Naturals, Jarrow Formulas, etc) anyone know which one is effective in helping with social anxiety. Source Natural's and Jarrow Formulas good brands?


L-theanine as found in Green tea has a similar structure to L-glutamine. It will compete with the glutamine that reaches the brain. It´s toxic for the brain to have too much glutamate. It over stimulates the brain cells and generates disorders from SAD to Alzheimer. (Yea we all are doomed to get Alzheimer if we don´t reduce our glutamate content or sensitivity).

So taking L-theanin would be effective. Reduce your glutamate intake in forms of free glutamate and Monosodium glutamate.

http://www.msgtruth.org/images/Theory of Autism-Simplified.pdf
Follow the chart and see the foods rich in glutamate.

Whats good for autistic is good for us.


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

I just wanted to add that I have the best experiences with Suntheanine maybe because they have licensed their method to extract the L-theanine. I'm not a 100% of this but i'm quite sure it was written on the bottle and on the internet.

Edit: BUT it is also the most expensive theanine!


----------



## everlias (Dec 6, 2013)

Both myself and my mother take this http://www.gree-nest.co.uk/products/higher-nature-theanine-100mg-pack-of-30 and are very happy with it.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably wanna go with www.vitacost.com/vitacost-l-theanine


----------

